# Zar brand finishes?



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Rockler is pushing a new brand of finishes (new to them, I think) - Zar. Anyone have experience with them? They have an "oil based stain that cleans up with water" - TGTBT?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Phil, it's a mystery. Home Hardware, a national chain up here in Canada, have their own paint plant back east. They brand their stuff as 'Beauti-Tone'. Fairly decent stuff, but I digress.
The have a series of stains that they claim are acrylic-Alkyd...water cleanup (exterior solid and semi trans.). 
Who knew, eh?
Home Hardware - 850mL Clear Base Alkyd Acrylic Solid Stain


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have used oil-base Zar polyurethane for years. It doesn't seem to yellow the way other polyurethane does. When finishing furniture, I scoop out the poly and put some into a smaller container and dilute it about 1/4 with mineral spirits. I apply it with a cotton rag. Seems to give a very good finish. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

test


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have used Zar solvent-based stains in the past and had no problems. As far a water-based stains, the only one I've used so far is General Finishes, bought because they had the color (Rosewood) I was looking for. It seemed on the thick side, applying with a rag, and I noticed little white flecks all over the surface on the first coat where the stain wasn't sinking into the wood grain (red oak). I talked to customer service at the manufacturer and they advised using a paint pad that has the short stiff "bristles" to overcome this, and that solved the problem. After that, the stain worked out well, giving a nice even coverage.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I`ve heard of it but can`t ever recall seeing it up here.


----------

